

Ask HN: How to transfer domain name to yourself? - giis

I&#x27;ve few domain-names registered with a web-hosting company. Is it possible to transfer these domain names to myself instead of another vendor like godaddy ?<p>Basically, I hope to pay the amount to icann directly rather than using web-hoster. Is that possible?
======
detaro
No, domains have to reside with a registrar. Separating that from the actual
hosting makes sense though.

~~~
giis
okay..so you need to be a registrar to own domain-name yourself. thanks

